# Ozempic



## Lucyr (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello, i'm new here but i have been active in diabetes online elsewhere so there's a few familiar faces. I've read a few threads and there seems to be people asking questions on this topic, but no one sticking around to answer. 

I started Ozempic yesterday lunchtime (0.25 dose). I also take metformin, lantus and apidra (with carb counting/adjustment). I reduced my lantus and apidra ratios as directed so that i'm taking half of the insulin i usually would, but my blood sugars have been higher since, 15-20. I hesitate to change my ratios back as i'm not sure if the Ozempic will suddenly kick in and reduce my bgs. It's a once a week injection so i guess it takes a while to build up, and i'm not on the full dose yet.

Any ideas? Havent had any other side effects such as the nausea or reduced appetite at all yet either.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2020)

Hiya Lucy!  - as you already know, I haven't got any idea about it, sorry.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 22, 2020)

No one seems to have experience of ozempic with insulin, not been able to find anything online. 

Well it’s the end of day 2 and I felt rubbish being so high, hadn’t seen anything below the teens for 24 hours, so tonight I’ve increased my apidra doses to the midway between the old and new doses. Let’s see what that does for day 3 tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> No one seems to have experience of ozempic with insulin, not been able to find anything online.
> 
> Well it’s the end of day 2 and I felt rubbish being so high, hadn’t seen anything below the teens for 24 hours, so tonight I’ve increased my apidra doses to the midway between the old and new doses. Let’s see what that does for day 3 tomorrow.


Sorry I can't help but I have said a few times lately for some reason people on Ozempic don't seem to feed back or hang around. I don't see many posting elsewhere either, it seems to confined to the side-effects.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 22, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Sorry I can't help but I have said a few times lately for some reason people on Ozempic don't seem to feed back or hang around. I don't see many posting elsewhere either, it seems to confined to the side-effects.


Yeah I’ve noticed the same when I’ve searched online, seems to be just people worried about starting it that post anywhere. Mostly people not using insulin that seem to start it too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi @Lucyr 

Nice to have you here 

You’ll have seen these for sure... but here they are anyway








						Search results for query: ozempic
					






					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




and also








						Search results for query: semaglutide
					






					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> Yeah I’ve noticed the same when I’ve searched online, seems to be just people worried about starting it that post anywhere. Mostly people not using insulin that seem to start it too.


I came to the conclusion that a few months ago that I think they are prescribing it more to people who maybes would have been prescribed Insulin.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 23, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I came to the conclusion that a few months ago that I think they are prescribing it more to people who maybes would have been prescribed Insulin.


Oh definitely. Who wouldn’t want a once a week set dose injection if you could get control with that rather than 4 injections a day with carb counting, driving restrictions, etc. What I haven’t come across yet is anyone that already uses insulin trying it, either for weight loss or to move backwards from insulin, or both.

I increased my lantus to 40 this morning. I had been on 50 and reduced to 30 to start the ozempic. My fbg was 15.6, know it’s only day 3 so maybe I should be more patient, but I wasn’t feeling great with the high bgs. Still no negative side effects, my hunger last night and this morning at mealtimes though was reduced to “I’m quite hungry” rather than “I could eat a horse I’m so hungry”.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> Oh definitely. Who wouldn’t want a once a week set dose injection if you could get control with that rather than 4 injections a day with carb counting, driving restrictions, etc. What I haven’t come across yet is anyone that already uses insulin trying it, either for weight loss or to move backwards from insulin, or both.
> 
> I increased my lantus to 40 this morning. I had been on 50 and reduced to 30 to start the ozempic. My fbg was 15.6, know it’s only day 3 so maybe I should be more patient, but I wasn’t feeling great with the high bgs. Still no negative side effects, my hunger last night and this morning at mealtimes though was reduced to “I’m quite hungry” rather than “I could eat a horse I’m so hungry”.


Sorry you can't  find anyone to compare notes with. Hope you can find away through it.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi. Ozempic is one of the 'Glutide group' normally prescribed to help with weight loss in T2s and also to help BS reduction. It's probably not best used in combination with insulin long-term as it can muddy the water. I'm not saying it's wrong but if you do have excess weight then having a low-carb diet is the number one priority as it will reduce BS and also insulin resistance. As that happens you should be able to reduce the Ozempic eventually to zero and then carry on with the insulin if still needed (and Metformin). Bear in mind that users of insulin who have too many carbs may also gain weight (yes, the Carbs need to be controlled!). I'm giving you my opinion as an amateur and you should discuss these things and changes with the GP.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2020)

Let it be known that @Lucyr has tried all the normal things forums can suggest over the last 11 years and also been tested to make sure she isn't really T1, so it ain't like she's newly diagnosed and doesn't know either what is supposed to help or why its supposed to.  So - this is just the latest stab in the dimly lit rather than completely dark, to try and find something that will work !


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Let it be known that @Lucyr has tried all the normal things forums can suggest over the last 11 years and also been tested to make sure she isn't really T1, so it ain't like she's newly diagnosed and doesn't know either what is supposed to help or why its supposed to.  So - this is just the latest stab in the dimly lit rather than completely dark, to try and find something that will work !


12 years this week.   I’ve never actually been tested for T1 but my belief based on experience is that I do produce insulin but generally not enough and with a bit of resistance especially after bgs have been high. I’m prone to ketones when I don’t take enough insulin which isn’t typical of T2. None of the T2 drugs worked for me, but I’m open to giving anything a go, if it doesn’t work I’ll just go back to before.

I can see that taking both ozempic and insulin is going to be a difficult balance, hence the trying to find other experiences. I’m in it more for the hope it reduces hunger than expecting to get off insulin, always feeling absolutely starving is my main barrier to weight loss.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 24, 2020)

Well, thought i may as well continue keeping a record in case someone else comes along looking for experiences. Day 4 and my fbg was 15.1, felt rubbish, mainly achey, so did urine ketones and they were ++. So I’ve just gone back to my normal lantus and apidra doses from before I started ozempic and reduced the doses. Still high this afternoon after a good walk which is unusual, maybe the lantus needs a few days to settle. 

Appetite wise I’m still thinking it’s helping, and I think there’s a bit of getting used to that mentally to do. Just had a milky coffee this morning as wasn’t hungry for breakfast, lunch out I chose a “small” portion and didn’t finish it.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 24, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> Well, thought i may as well continue keeping a record in case someone else comes along looking for experiences. Day 4 and my fbg was 15.1, felt rubbish, mainly achey, so did urine ketones and they were ++. So I’ve just gone back to my normal lantus and apidra doses from before I started ozempic and reduced the doses. Still high this afternoon after a good walk which is unusual, maybe the lantus needs a few days to settle.
> 
> Appetite wise I’m still thinking it’s helping, and I think there’s a bit of getting used to that mentally to do. Just had a milky coffee this morning as wasn’t hungry for breakfast, lunch out I chose a “small” portion and didn’t finish it.


It's intresting to see your journey.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 25, 2020)

Day 5 today. BG 12 this morning, and about that level through the day. Food still feels a weird relationship change, I live alone and given I’m not fancying much, cooking seems a bit pointless. Have only had convenience food today (bread/ham based meals), because of this, so I think batch cooking for the freezer is the way to go. Haven’t lost any weight yet though it’s still early days. Hoping for bgs under 10 tomorrow.


----------



## Nickytay45 (Nov 26, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> Hello, i'm new here but i have been active in diabetes online elsewhere so there's a few familiar faces. I've read a few threads and there seems to be people asking questions on this topic, but no one sticking around to answer.
> 
> I started Ozempic yesterday lunchtime (0.25 dose). I also take metformin, lantus and apidra (with carb counting/adjustment). I reduced my lantus and apidra ratios as directed so that i'm taking half of the insulin i usually would, but my blood sugars have been higher since, 15-20. I hesitate to change my ratios back as i'm not sure if the Ozempic will suddenly kick in and reduce my bgs. It's a once a week injection so i guess it takes a while to build up, and i'm not on the full dose yet.
> 
> Any ideas? Havent had any other side effects such as the nausea or reduced appetite at all yet either.


Hi I’ve been on ozempic for a year now and lost 32lb  
Still struggle with diarrhoea daily and feeling nauseous but the weight lose out ways the side affects augers are still on the high side still but weight lose is brilliant as you have no appetite


----------



## Fifi240 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi I’m new to ozempic my bg didn’t reduce til week 2 of the injection and I’m on met or in as well but no insulin. I hope you see a reduction in your bg


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 26, 2020)

Nickytay45 said:


> Hi I’ve been on ozempic for a year now and lost 32lb
> Still struggle with diarrhoea daily and feeling nauseous but the weight lose out ways the side affects augers are still on the high side still but weight lose is brilliant as you have no appetite


That’s a great weight loss, it’s good the lack of hunger didn’t wear off for you and has helped you lose so much. The diarrhoea and nausea sound more difficult but if the benefits outweigh that then great. I’ve not had either more than usual so far, have had upset stomachs whenever i eat fatty food for years but haven’t increased so far.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 28, 2020)

Well today is time for the week 2 dose. I was so hungry all day yesterday that I think this stuff really peaks on days 4-5 and didn’t feel like it was doing anything by yesterday (day 7). I’ve still not noticed any effect on my blood sugars, and my weight hasn’t reduced in week 1, though I did have a few days of not eating much. 

I’m still on the loading dose and did my second 0.25 jab this morning, the half life is a week so I guess it will keep building up the active dose this week.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> Well today is time for the week 2 dose. I was so hungry all day yesterday that I think this stuff really peaks on days 4-5 and didn’t feel like it was doing anything by yesterday (day 7). I’ve still not noticed any effect on my blood sugars, and my weight hasn’t reduced in week 1, though I did have a few days of not eating much.
> 
> I’m still on the loading dose and did my second 0.25 jab this morning, the half life is a week so I guess it will keep building up the active dose this week.


Will be intresting to see how this week goes.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 29, 2020)

My blood sugars have taken a step down, they've been 8-12 the last couple of days rather than 15+. That would usually happen as i've taking insulin consistently though.

I think i have had some side effects though which i've realised yesterday. Without wanting to give too much detail, i haven't been "going" as much as usual, and things are a bit uncomfortable. I had porridge with flaxseed for breakfast, will try and drink more, and may get some fybogel in!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2020)

Hope the strategies work for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 30, 2020)

Great news about the BG reductions @Lucyr 

But sorry you are feeling a bit bunged up 

Hope that eases for you soon


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 4, 2020)

Feeling better today, I still think that taking insulin regularly is doing the most benefit, but I do think I might be slightly getting away with things a bit more. I’ve been using a libre this week and things like a small 10-15 carb snack without bolus my bg goes up then comes down again, rather than just going up and staying there. Still running 8-12 levels though so I want that to come down next.


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 6, 2020)

So I don’t know if attaching pictures will work, but I’ve had a go. I don’t normally use libre but started a couple of weeks ago just before starting trying to get back on track and I’m definitely starting to get somewhere. 

I took the third 0.25 dose yesterday and I think it’s a combination of taking insulin consistently and perhaps the ozempic now. I’m not really noticing any appetite effects but the bgs are coming down. I started with 3% in range (4-10) and today am at 72% in range. This weeks challenge will be trying to get the 0.5 pen added to my prescription as it hasn’t been added to my request list.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 7, 2020)

Glad you are seeing BG improvements already @Lucyr


----------



## Fifi240 (Dec 7, 2020)

I have now been on ozempic for a month and have seen a drop in bs but they have now stayed between 9-10 for the last two weeks am due to go to the 0.5 injection this week so will hopefully see a further drop in bs


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 7, 2020)

I think the effect takes 4-5 weeks to build up fifi because of the injection lasting a week, so it won’t be until you start your second 0.5 pen that you have the full dose in your system. I have now taken 3 doses of the 0.25 pen and woke up at 5.8 today for first time. Not sure if a fluke or not as I never normally have bgs that good in the morning. Still taking my normal insulin doses though. I would be interested to hear how you find the 0.5 pen.


----------



## prc62 (Dec 10, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> Hello, i'm new here but i have been active in diabetes online elsewhere so there's a few familiar faces. I've read a few threads and there seems to be people asking questions on this topic, but no one sticking around to answer.
> 
> I started Ozempic yesterday lunchtime (0.25 dose). I also take metformin, lantus and apidra (with carb counting/adjustment). I reduced my lantus and apidra ratios as directed so that i'm taking half of the insulin i usually would, but my blood sugars have been higher since, 15-20. I hesitate to change my ratios back as i'm not sure if the Ozempic will suddenly kick in and reduce my bgs. It's a once a week injection so i guess it takes a while to build up, and i'm not on the full dose yet.
> 
> Any ideas? Havent had any other side effects such as the nausea or reduced appetite at all yet either.


HI it will suddenly kick in after a few weeks. I did 0.25 for a month and had high readings and then did 0.5 for two months and the readings were a little lower and then 6 days ago I went on to the full dose, no side effects and my readings are now around 5 all day and that is unheard of for me. If it is continues this well I shall be most impressed. I'm glad I did two months at 0.5. It helped things settle down, although I didn't have serious side effects. I still take metformin and am eating significantly less and that's where the adjustment has been made. Hope this helps.


----------



## prc62 (Dec 10, 2020)

HI it will suddenly kick in after a few weeks. I did 0.25 for a month and had high readings and then did 0.5 for two months and the readings were a little lower and then 6 days ago I went on to the full dose, no side effects and my readings are now around 5 all day and that is unheard of for me. If it is continues this well I shall be most impressed. I'm glad I did two months at 0.5. It helped things settle down, although I didn't have serious side effects. I still take metformin and am eating significantly less and that's where the adjustment has been made. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 10, 2020)

prc62 said:


> HI it will suddenly kick in after a few weeks. I did 0.25 for a month and had high readings and then did 0.5 for two months and the readings were a little lower and then 6 days ago I went on to the full dose, no side effects and my readings are now around 5 all day and that is unheard of for me. If it is continues this well I shall be most impressed. I'm glad I did two months at 0.5. It helped things settle down, although I didn't have serious side effects. I still take metformin and am eating significantly less and that's where the adjustment has been made. Hope this helps.


Thanks. I have taken the 0.25 3 times now, I have the last one this Saturday and after that I will move to 0.5


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 11, 2020)

After a bit of difficulty, I’ve sorted the 0.5 prescription for next weekend. Will hopefully be ready to pick up midweek.

According to my meter I’ve gone from my blood sugar being in range before meals 1-2 times a week to 10-11 times a week. I woke up in the 5s twice this week too (rarely below 10 previously).

I take the last 0.25 dose tomorrow.  I think I’m reaching the point where it’s starting to help but not got a clue how or when to start reducing my insulin doses. I’ve not actually been low much yet, though I was 4.0 before eating after pre bolusing for dinner tonight.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2020)

Well me old mate -  you WILL know when you start getting more 4s than 5 upwards and a few actual hypos in the low-to middle 3s, won't you?   And to me, signs are very encouraging so far, cos it IS reducing - so having the increased dose ought to really make a difference!


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 12, 2020)

Yeah, at the minute before breakfast has been 5 times 7-8 and 2 times 4-6 with the rest of day pre meal being slightly more in range than not. I guess the time to reduce will be when I start to get more 4-6 than over that pre meal? (I’m only bothering about pre meal bgs at the moment, no point worrying about post meal till I’m in range beforehand). 

I have video chat with DSN on Tuesday so I can probably hold off till then, unless the last 0.25 jab today changes things much.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2020)

Question - do you get hypo symptoms? - I do know that hasn't actually been an issue in the past, but ....


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 12, 2020)

Yeah I do get hypo symptoms, probably too many as I’m feeling low too early. The times when I don’t notice hypos it’s more that I’ve assumed it’s anxiety as I do get the same symptoms for that. My beta blockers have hypo unawareness as a side effect but not too much of an issue for me.

I think I’ve actually taken the higher dose 0.5 today as I did the 0.25 twice thinking it hadn’t worked as there was so much left in the pen. So will see if I start dropping more.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 13, 2020)

Sounds like its really working well for you @Lucyr 

Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 13, 2020)

Hopefully not downwards too much more too soon. Or hopefully I get used to it soon. I was 5.1 at 1030 last night and felt terrible so I had 12 carbs of shortbread before bed. Woke up at 5am feeling awful again and was 5.3. I know that’s a really perfect bg but I felt like my blood sugar was no more than about 2, as it’s not that long ago that 15 was a normal morning bg for me.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2020)

Aaah - I understand that feeling perfectly Lucy.  You know in your brain it IS fine - but your body generally simply doesn't 'get' it,

BUT !!!  - it will !!  Honestly.  And you know me - I am honest, flower.  If my older bones could do it, I'm darn sure yours will,


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 14, 2020)

Today was 7.8, 7.8 and 9.2 which felt better, i felt really sick this morning though. Here's the last 3 months of blood sugars! I started taking it around the yellow line.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> Today was 7.8, 7.8 and 9.2 which felt better, i felt really sick this morning though. Here's the last 3 months of blood sugars! I started taking it around the yellow line.
> 
> View attachment 15759


Is this from some special app or software?


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 14, 2020)

I downloaded my meter (accuchek expert) to the laptop using a cable I asked them to post me.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2020)

Lucyr said:


> I downloaded my meter (accuchek expert) to the laptop using a cable I asked them to post me.


I just wondered. The meters I have had the downloads have not looked like that but it is a few years since I downloaded a meter.


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 14, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I just wondered. The meters I have had the downloads have not looked like that but it is a few years since I downloaded a meter.


Yeah I’m not sure what the software is called but something like accu chek connect. The dots are the blood sugars then it has lines for carbs and insulin, couldn’t work out how to get rid of those. Thought it was a nice graph for showing the improvement though.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm not familiar with it cos I've only had the pump software, and before pumping, meters didn't download!


----------



## Fifi240 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all have been on 0.5 ozempic for a week now and it’s going really good have lost 8lb in a week so will hopefully see more weight loss the only trouble I’m having is feeling sick all the time have to force myself to eat


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi fifi wow that’s a great loss, I’ve not lost anything yet and have actually gained a little weight! I’ve taken 0.5 dose twice now I think, my bgs are great but haven’t been able to reduce my insulin at all. Appetite wise I am hungry enough for normal meals but not always finishing them as sometimes I do feel full. The first week of each dose I had some days where I felt too sick to eat like you have been so it may improve for you in time?

I wanted to ask if you feel tired or ill at all? I’ve been feeling exhausted and a bit under the weather for 1-2 days each week after I take the jab.


----------



## Fifi240 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi Lucy sorry to hear that you’ve been feeling ill I have also felt a bit ill after the injection but it’s the feeling sick that I am finding hard took my second dose of 0.5 yesterday also struggling with having lower bs feel as though I’m going to pass out my sugars have been between 7-9 but that’s a lot better than I was at16-19


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 27, 2020)

Fifi240 said:


> Hi Lucy sorry to hear that you’ve been feeling ill I have also felt a bit ill after the injection but it’s the feeling sick that I am finding hard took my second dose of 0.5 yesterday also struggling with having lower bs feel as though I’m going to pass out my sugars have been between 7-9 but that’s a lot better than I was at16-19


The feeling hypo when sugars are under 10 is something I went through too, and has now stopped. I’m 1-2 weeks ahead of you so I think that may start to improve for you soon. I now feel high above 10 and low below 5-6, with sugars normally at 7-9 also. Not sure what to suggest for the feeling sick other than hoping you get used to it, sipping drinks or ginger or keeping meals to small and often are things I’ve tried before but I think time will be the key thing. Do you have a checkup scheduled to redo a1c etc? I have one in February which will be 3 months.


----------



## Fifi240 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a check up for a1c end of February beginning of March I hope I see a reduction because last one was 101 which is bad but I feel with the reduced bs and weight loss it will go down


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 28, 2020)

Fifi240 said:


> I have a check up for a1c end of February beginning of March I hope I see a reduction because last one was 101 which is bad but I feel with the reduced bs and weight loss it will go down


You will definitely see a reduction from that, as 101 is an average blood sugar of about 15.5. An average blood sugar of 10 would be an a1c far lower at about 65 according to the online calculator I found. My last a1c was about 80 I think so I’m hoping it will be lower at my checkup in February too, but I guess will drop a bit more after that as it won’t have been three full months since improved bgs by then. The other thing I have to have checked is my eyes, since fast reductions in a1c can cause eye damage, but I haven’t had an appointment through for that yet.


----------



## Fifi240 (Dec 31, 2020)

Still feeling sick and feels as though I’m having hypos but I’m not blood sugars are about 7.8 so there fine just feel rubbish all the time I didn’t feel like this when my blood sugars were high


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh no sorry to hear you’re still struggling. How long have you had the better blood sugars for now? I really think your body would start to get used to them in the next week or two if you can hang in there with it.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 5, 2021)

In the post yesterday I received a blood test form for hba1c to do before my next DSN appointment and a handwritten note asking to do the blood test a few days before my next appointment and saying congratulations on how well I am doing with my BGs. I thought that was such a nice touch. The one thing I didn’t get was an appointment letter with the DSN so I wonder if they’re all cancelled now.

Im now fully established on the 0.5 dose and honestly can’t decide if the ozempic is doing much for me or not. I intend to ask if I can go up to 1.0 in my next appointment with the consultant as I’m on all the same insulin doses as normal and not feeling the fullness. The one thing I am seeing still as a benefit is that I’m able to say no I’m full or no I don’t fancy that more. Yet reducing portions and snacking hasn’t impacted my weight at all. I’ve started calorie counting this week so hopefully that in combination with ozempic will help.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi @Lucyr I am on Lyxumia (Lixisenatide), started 7 days ago on the inital dose (10 mcg). It comes in a pre loaded green pen. I have posted about it on another thread here. I take it first thing before eating. Yesterday I think I felt the worst I'd ever felt (day 6) today hasn't been 'too bad' but the side effects have been nausea and dizziness, headache and then diarrhea. The most annoying is that I feel constantly tired. I wasn't feeling hungry but was actually hungry yesterday and am so today. It's only been 7 days but no weightloss (supposedly an effect) and more importantly (and annoyingly), has had no effect on my blood glucose. I also take 25mg Alogliptin and 160mg Gliclazide every day.
I have a review with my GP on the 7th after which I presume they will put me up to the maximum dose of 20mcg in the morning. Just thought I'd pop this here as it sounds like a similar drug and it might help anyone else who is starting it.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 5, 2021)

Spoon said:


> Hi @Lucyr I am on Lyxumia (Lixisenatide), started 7 days ago on the inital dose (10 mcg). It comes in a pre loaded green pen. I have posted about it on another thread here. I take it first thing before eating. Yesterday I think I felt the worst I'd ever felt (day 6) today hasn't been 'too bad' but the side effects have been nausea and dizziness, headache and then diarrhea. The most annoying is that I feel constantly tired. I wasn't feeling hungry but was actually hungry yesterday and am so today. It's only been 7 days but no weightloss (supposedly an effect) and more importantly (and annoyingly), has had no effect on my blood glucose. I also take 25mg Alogliptin and 160mg Gliclazide every day.
> I have a review with my GP on the 7th after which I presume they will put me up to the maximum dose of 20mcg in the morning. Just thought I'd pop this here as it sounds like a similar drug and it might help anyone else who is starting it.


Hello. I haven’t tried that one before but it does sound similar. The side effects I hope will settle down for you soon, though if you’re still struggling with them at your appointment you could discuss whether to wait longer before increasing to get used to it more?

For the weight loss, have you made any changes to your diet since starting? I think a lot of these things work by making it a bit easier for you to stick to diet changes through reducing appetite a bit. I thought with ozempic I’d just feel too full to eat much and would lose weight without trying, but other than a few times at the beginning that isn’t how it’s worked and I haven’t lost anything in the 2 months ish I’ve been on it. It’s been more a subtle not feeling starving all the time, which I think makes it easier to say no to things and stick to dieting, but the diet changes still have to be a conscious effort. I’m only on day 2 of the diet changes though so I’ll let you know how that goes!

I’d be interested to see how you find it and how things go as you get more used to it and move up to the full dose.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 5, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Hello. I haven’t tried that one before but it does sound similar. The side effects I hope will settle down for you soon, though if you’re still struggling with them at your appointment you could discuss whether to wait longer before increasing to get used to it more?
> 
> For the weight loss, have you made any changes to your diet since starting? I think a lot of these things work by making it a bit easier for you to stick to diet changes through reducing appetite a bit. I thought with ozempic I’d just feel too full to eat much and would lose weight without trying, but other than a few times at the beginning that isn’t how it’s worked and I haven’t lost anything in the 2 months ish I’ve been on it. It’s been more a subtle not feeling starving all the time, which I think makes it easier to say no to things and stick to dieting, but the diet changes still have to be a conscious effort. I’m only on day 2 of the diet changes though so I’ll let you know how that goes!
> 
> I’d be interested to see how you find it and how things go as you get more used to it and move up to the full dose.


Hi Lucy - thanks for your reply. It did make me feel fuller for longer initially (I believe Lyxumia slows down stomach emptying) but it hasn't lasted for long - have been starving today!!  The worst side effect so far is palpitations; today has been pretty rotten in that regard - feel very dizzy and finding it hard to stay awake at times as I feel so tired. Resting heart beat is around 101 BPM  I had a palpitation problem a while ago which finally calmed down, so feeling rather unhappy about this development. It's not nice having a clanging heartbeat!! Anyway will persevere until I get it reviewed on the 7th but don't see the point in taking it if it makes me feel this rubbish with no BG lowering effect (in fact, it's gone up, but unfortunately this is a pattern of mine!)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2021)

@Spoon - palpitations - yet another symptom of too high BG and ketones.  Are they a million per cent certain you really ARE T2?


----------



## Spoon (Jan 5, 2021)

trophywench said:


> @Spoon - palpitations - yet another symptom of too high BG and ketones.  Are they a million per cent certain you really ARE T2?


Hi Trophy Wench - I asked my GP and he said yes, though I haven't had any tests to prove it (to my knowledge). I have insulin resistance and PCOS and am the classic T2 apple shape, have high blood pressure etc etc. I have ketone strips and nonee have shown high ketones when I've tested. My period has started today which is always guaranteed to make me palpate and feel like utter rubbish (also high BG). Who knows! Feel very 'meh' about it all! 
Palpitations is a known 'uncommon' side effect of Lyxumia - 'tis on the leaflet in the packet.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 5, 2021)

Ahh palpitations are rubbish, I have SVT which means my heart randomly goes nuts and there are a few things that work for me but won't share them in case they are SVT-specific tricks and bad for other things! See what is said at the review but be sure to mention all these side effects, as there are so many diabetes meds that you could perhaps try something else if this one isn't for you. Ozempic for example is a weekly one that seems similar, and there are probably others too.


----------



## Gary Vincent (Jan 16, 2021)

I have been on Ozempic since Dec 7 firstly at 0.25ml/weekly, didn't feel too bad, but as I progressed through Christmas I began to feel quite ill, on my fourth injection of 0.25ml I became very very ill, raging stomach pain, sweating vomiting, diarrhoea.
At first I didn't suspect the ozempic thinking I had tolerated three doses, and put it down to a gastric bug, but starting my first 0.5mg dose quickly disadvised me of that opinion. 
Within 24 hours I was in severe abdominal pain,sweating diarrhoea, chills and vomiting big time.
I had the doctor out, he did some bloods and the results showed my pancreas had suffered a severe allergic reaction and I was told to stop immediately. ( I had already decided the cure was worse than the ailment.)
Ozempic has a half life of 7 days, so injecting 0.25ml is metabolised to 0.125ml in 7 days, then the next 0.25ml dose increases your load to 0.375ml, a week later that has metabolised to 0.187ml then you add a further 0.25ml which brings it up to 0.4375ml
so you can see its an increasing load, when my first 0.5ml dose increased it to 0.8375ml which dumped my pancreas over the edge.
I'm sure it may be fine for others but just be aware of these symptoms.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 16, 2021)

Gary Vincent said:


> I have been on Ozempic since Dec 7 firstly at 0.25ml/weekly, didn't feel too bad, but as I progressed through Christmas I began to feel quite ill, on my fourth injection of 0.25ml I became very very ill, raging stomach pain, sweating vomiting, diarrhoea.
> At first I didn't suspect the ozempic thinking I had tolerated three doses, and put it down to a gastric bug, but starting my first 0.5mg dose quickly disadvised me of that opinion.
> Within 24 hours I was in severe abdominal pain,sweating diarrhoea, chills and vomiting big time.
> I had the doctor out, he did some bloods and the results showed my pancreas had suffered a severe allergic reaction and I was told to stop immediately. ( I had already decided the cure was worse than the ailment.)
> ...


Sorry you’ve had bad side effects with it. I don’t think it’s doing anything at all for me now, not really noticing anything from it. I’m eating 1500 calories a day too, through calorie counting not through the ozempic fullness (as not really getting that now), and still not losing any weight.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 17, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Sorry you’ve had bad side effects with it. I don’t think it’s doing anything at all for me now, not really noticing anything from it. I’m eating 1500 calories a day too, through calorie counting not through the ozempic fullness (as not really getting that now), and still not losing any weight.


We just have to try these things don’t we - it’s an experiment to some extent. I don’t weigh myself so don’t know about Lyxumia and if I lost weight  but if I did - what a horrible way to lose weight. Lyxumia is flogged as a weightloss aid online which boggles my mind as who would voluntarily feel like that just to lose weight? I’d rather be fat! @Gary Vincent hope you feel better soon - I felt so much better after stopping Lyxumia and my blood glucose dropped immediately. @lucy what else are you taking? One of my meds is gliclizide and my GP and Nurse said I wouldn’t lose weight whilst taking them. To be honest weightloss isn’t a goal as it’s very problematic for me but I don’t want to gain any more either.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 17, 2021)

Spoon said:


> We just have to try these things don’t we - it’s an experiment to some extent. I don’t weigh myself so don’t know about Lyxumia and if I lost weight  but if I did - what a horrible way to lose weight. Lyxumia is flogged as a weightloss aid online which boggles my mind as who would voluntarily feel like that just to lose weight? I’d rather be fat! @Gary Vincent hope you feel better soon - I felt so much better after stopping Lyxumia and my blood glucose dropped immediately. @lucy what else are you taking? One of my meds is gliclizide and my GP and Nurse said I wouldn’t lose weight whilst taking them. To be honest weightloss isn’t a goal as it’s very problematic for me but I don’t want to gain any more either.


I’m taking:

Lantus
Apidra
Metformin
Ozempic
Propanalol 

Both insulin’s still on my pre-ozempic doses. I might need to drop the calories lower I think, I lost loads of weight on 1200 a few years ago so not sure why I’m not losing any on 1500. My activity level is pretty non existent at the moment with working from home and the swimming pools shut, but exercise is supposed to be a minor part of weight loss. The weight is my main goal here I’m not aiming to get off the insulin (unless that happens naturally through losing weight etc)


----------



## Spoon (Jan 17, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I’m taking:
> 
> Lantus
> Apidra
> ...


I can’t really advise on weightloss other than 1200 Calories a day seems very low and the question is, is it sustainable if you get there? Maybe you can get a referral to a dietician? My Nurse and GP are always adamant that the controlled BG takes priority over weightloss, which I’m quite glad of tbh as I don’t need the added pressure of weightloss on top of everything else.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 17, 2021)

Spoon said:


> I can’t really advise on weightloss other than 1200 Calories a day seems very low and the question is, is it sustainable if you get there? Maybe you can get a referral to a dietician? My Nurse and GP are always adamant that the controlled BG takes priority over weightloss, which I’m quite glad of tbh as I don’t need the added pressure of weightloss on top of everything else.


1200 isn’t sustainable for me no, that’s why I’m not doing it at the moment. Just frustrating that I can eat 1500 calories a day or 2500 calories a day and the result is the same - stable weight. I’ve seen a dietician before, they showed me the plate, carbohydrates, protein, veg, avoid fats, all the usual stuff. Advised that it isn’t necessary to calorie count just stick to plate method, which doesn’t work either... frustrating!


----------



## Spoon (Jan 17, 2021)

At least it is stable !  Insulin can cause weight gain. I know how frustrating it is an you have my every sympathy. I have basically given up on trying to lose weight and am instead focusing on healthy behaviours - if you’re interested Google ‘health at every size’ it’s well researched and a different way of looking at things. I think it’s hard for us as a society to separate ‘health’ from losing weight but there are other things we can all do to improve our health


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 17, 2021)

Spoon said:


> Insulin can cause weight gain



I know it has that reputation for weight gain, but as someone who has been using insulin for 30 years and still weighs pretty much the same as I did in my 20s, all I can say is that weight gain with insulin isn’t inevitable.

Well done for focusing on healthy behaviors though. Lower weight can be associated with lower risk... but weight loss is not always necessarily healthy!


----------

